# Tests so far negative but doctor wants to do pill cam and I'm hesitant.



## ccole93 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all! I'm a 22 year old woman. A year ago I dropped out of college and was extremely depressed and anxious. I am since back in college and thriving but a month or so after the drop out I began having diarrhea. 

I attributed it to my stress and ignored it. Last summer I had a suspicious cervical lymph node taken out (benign, praise the heavens) but still thought nothing of the diarrhea. It's now about three times a day, typically in the AM until noon. I become constipated in the afternoon, gassy around 6PM, and the cycle repeats. No blood. No abdominal pain. Stools can be voluminous and have been really really awful smelling sometimes. 

I have been iron deficient anemic for around 8 years. My cells are microcytic. I'm also vitamin D and vitamin B12 deficient. So I'm always tired and kind of miserable, lol.

I went to the GP who sent me off to a GI. He did an upper and lower endoscopy that showed lymphoid hyperplasia in the descending colon and terminal ileum. There was a flat spot in my duodenum. Histologically all was benign. Stands to mention that I had my appendix out when I was 10. He also did a small bowel follow through that showed nothing. 

Now he wants a pill cam that will cost me quite a chunk of change. I know Crohn's can be contained in the small bowel but it's fairly rare. Kind of thinking this is IBS or idiopathic. GI issues don't run in my family. My mom and sister have some IBS but haven't been to a GI. 

I have had blood work done as well. Celiac panel was 100% negative. My ESR was 21, which isn't terribly high but is 20 points higher than last year. My Hgb is 9.6. Vitamin D is 12. Vitamin B12 is 180. My other blood work is in line with the anemia. No immunoglobulin deficiency. 

Can anyone with Crohn's offer any input? I don't know if I want to go to the last test when the odds of it being restricted to my small intestine are so low.


----------



## ronroush7 (Apr 16, 2016)

If you have not definitely been diagnosed with Crohn's it might be nice having à definite answer.  That way you can get on the proper medication.


----------

